# A small switching layout - HO



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

I am looking for ideas on the design of a small 2.5x7 foot HO layout. I have been digging through old posts and working up my own ideas on XtrackCAD but haven't found anything that seems quite right. I am looking to create a layout with a mainline that extends end to end on the long axis so that it could be hooked up to future expansions. In addition I would like a main siding and a small yard preferably with an industrial siding or two (grain elevator). Ive been reading up on the basics of yard design and switching operation but haven't been able to integrate everything into a product I like. Anyone seen anything like this or have any good ideas?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you tried looking at full room/ wrap around layouts? Pulling a section from one of those is an idea. Most of the shelf layouts are within the 2' depth, like you are looking for.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the idea. I did find a plan that I think may be a good jumping off point in this book which can be viewed in google books. Its the layout titled "Railroading for City Lovers" by Larry Forgard. Im a little confused by how the levels are constructed and feel the schematics could be a little more detailed but its a start. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=sK...nepage&q=HO industrial switching yard&f=false


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I dont know if this is what you were looking for, but I whipped something up for ya anyways.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks I like that. I am looking at it and trying to figure how best to tweek it so the yard and the industrial tracks both exit from the same track and leave the other parallel track as an open "main".


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe its best just the way it is.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I tried and couldnt get it to look good. I'll play with it some more. I just whipped this one up kinda quick.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg,
You could come off of the bottom line then use a crossover to cross the top "main line" that would give it some pizazz!


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

thats not a bad idea maybe right were the lower track curves in the top left have it branch then cross the top track which will be the main. Still not prototypical but probably best for use of space on a small layout. At least then I wont have to obstruct the main so much when I pulls cars off there and put them in the yard.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Look at this one and see if its better. I'm also trying to get one using one piece crossovers (take less space) and one with a double crossover (even less space), but its going to be mix and match track brands.










The entrance to the industry spurs will only allow a switcher and a single car unless you extend off the end of the layout. Something I was trying to avoid with the last design and hopefully eliminate with the next two. But the yard and the spur tracks are on the same side from the same line. The crossover you guys asked about allowed me to keep the yard on the lower side but switched from the high side, but I had to drop it down to three branches instead f four and each was about 6-9" shorter. At that point they were almost too short to do anything with.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

cabledawg has done it again nice work dude. id build it if i were going for a switching type of layout. very good work yet again lfb.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

This one is basically the same as the first but uses a double crossover and a 12 deg crossing to make the yard switch off the high side so the low side can be the mainline.










This one should let you run a switcher and two cars into the industry spurs and might fit the same into the yard, but with only about 19" of track before the switch, it'll be close.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks LFB! This one has been challenging due to the space constraints, but I love a challenge and these have come out much better than I thought they would.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah your welcome. i need to figure out when im gonna be getting the track for the plan you drew up for me.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks cabledawg for doing all this work. I like each of the plans but I thought of this one. Could you see if it would work with your software? Its basically your first design modified. The top would be the mainline, the switches would be switched and the industrial line moved more to the center and crossover the mainline. I attached a crappy sketch. I like this one if it would work because then I could pull cars out of the yard and assemble them on that siding without crossing the main each time, also the switch to the industrial sidings should be far enough from the end of the siding line to maximize the number of cars I can get down it. Plus Im just not a big fan of double crossovers for some reason.

Which program are you using? I have been using xtrakcad but I really dont like it, but its free.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm not a fan of double crossovers either, but for some situations its good to have them.

I'll work on this tomorrow and post up with what I have. It looks doable but I wont know until I actually put it together. And I use AnyRail, but its not perfect either. I've just learned how to manipulate the program. They have thier own forum, and I've learned alot from that.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually this took less time than I thought. I did two, see which one you like best.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Disregard the above post, I grabbed the wrong ones

Here are the right ones.










About as close to what you wanted, but it shortens up the industry spurs.










Alot better, but using a Peco curved switch to bring the spur tracks higher up the line and adds about another car length to each.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

replace that crossover with a double slip switch and it will allow access from both!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg,
What you think about this.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

These are all great ideas. I have never used double slip switches before. I will have to do some investigating... Im leaning towards cabledawgs most recent design with the curved peco switch. Is the rest all standard atlas track?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Forgot about double slip switches Might have made this alot easier from the start. I'm not sure onthe reliability of double slips however, but they should be easier to use than a double crossover (two switches vs four to do the same thing).

NIMT, I think you're on to something, but the OP was constrained to 7' and I think you overshot that. But it gives me a different approach to this small layout; something I didnt think of on my own. Thank you:thumbsup:

Mcshabs, I've been using Atlas Code 100 for everything so far unless otherwise stated. I choose that because the rail height is enough that it covers most if not all locos and cars on the market today and Atlas is a popular brand that can be found most anywhere. And lately I've been sticking with 22"R minimum curves since most folks dont like anything smaller than that. Just makes sense and its easier for everyone


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Is there a way to show on the diagram what length/type section each piece is? I think this layout is going to have to happen. Im looking at the one with the peco switch. Im thinking all the rail would be on one flat level with a lower roadway level bisecting the middle and the track would cross with two bridges. Probably model a urban outskirt/industrial scene....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg,
I've had great luck with my slip switches.
I use tortoise switch machines that might help.
Sorry totally I missed the 7' Requirement.
It is all atlas code 100 except the 2 peco code 100 double slips.:thumbsup:
You got some great ideas, keep it up.
You want to work on designing my new Layout?
You have 25 feet by 55 feet. 
Two mains across the entire first level.
At least 10 passing sections on the mains.
Keep the grades at 2% max on the mains.
Allot spur tracks around 200. 
Total rise of 48 inch with NO helix's. 
2 Main Yards min 10 tracks across 20-25 feet.
One logging camp run at 4% to 8%.
One mine run at 4% to 6%.
Are you up for the task?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Mcshabs, AnyRail can generate a parts list that I can send to you. SHows brand, part numer, and quantity.

NIMT, it might take me more than a day to do that one

But I'm always willing to try!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

NIMT, define your rise levels. Lowest deck height? Highest deck height? Max/min deck seperation? Are there any doors or access areas to deal with?

Any particular area you want modelled? Time era? Freight, passenger, or both?

Let me know. We can even start a new thread and make it a group effort


----------

